# PARIS, France.



## tomeeek07 (May 3, 2011)

Hello. Bonjour!
My pictures from Paris:

1.Champ de Mars (Field of Mars) and Eiffel Tower.








2.








3.








4.


----------



## tomeeek07 (May 3, 2011)

5.








6.








7.








8.


----------



## Maxou2Nantes (May 27, 2008)

Paris, la plus belle ville du Monde ^^


----------



## tomeeek07 (May 3, 2011)

9.








10.








11.








12.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Awesome shots from Paris; post more if you have, please


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

The Eiffel Tower is such an amazing construction. Thanks for sharing


----------



## tomeeek07 (May 3, 2011)

^^ Thanks guys! 
13.








14.








15.








16.








17.


----------



## tomeeek07 (May 3, 2011)

18.








19.








20.








21.


----------



## tomeeek07 (May 3, 2011)

22.








23.








24.








25.


----------



## stvoreque (Jul 24, 2010)

Qu'est-ce qu'on peut dire? L'une des plus belles villes dans le monde entier!  Sans aucune hésitation! Grand merci pour tes photos qui montrent bien la beauté de Paris. C'est toujours super bien de pouvoir y aller et y sentir ce climat urbain... énorme qui nous entoure. Incroyable!


----------



## tomeeek07 (May 3, 2011)

^^ Thanks for your comment stvoreque. I agree with u.

Pont Alexandre III
The Pont Alexandre III is an arch bridge that spans the Seine, connecting the Champs-Élysées quarter and the Invalides and Eiffel Tower quarter, widely regarded as the most ornate, extravagant bridge in Paris. It is classified as a historical monument.
26.








27.








28.








29.








30.


----------



## tomeeek07 (May 3, 2011)

Pont Alexandre III one more time.
31.









Musée de I' Armée
32.









Entrance to the tube station.
33.








34.


----------



## tomeeek07 (May 3, 2011)

Petit Palais
35.









Grand Palais
36.








37.








38.


----------



## tomeeek07 (May 3, 2011)

Welcome to the Avenue des Champs-Élysées!

The Avenue des Champs-Élysées is a prestigious avenue in Paris. With its cinemas, cafés, luxury specialty shops and clipped horse-chestnut trees, the Avenue des Champs-Élysées is one of the most famous streets and one of the most expensive strip of real estate in the world. The name is French for Elysian Fields, the place of the blessed dead in Greek mythology. The Avenue des Champs-Élysées is known as "*The most beautiful avenue of the world*".
39.








40.








41.









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x-E7s9vZ-_o :cheers:


----------



## tomeeek07 (May 3, 2011)

Place de la Concorde 
42.








43.








44.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Beautiful pics of Paris....thanks for sharing.:cheers:


----------



## salamanderfh (Nov 24, 2011)

Why there is only low rise building?


----------



## tomeeek07 (May 3, 2011)

@Linguine Many thanks 

@salamanderfh
In the district of La Défense are high buildings. I've got pics too.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/La_Défense


----------



## tomeeek07 (May 3, 2011)

45.








46.








47.









Arc de triomphe du Carrousel
48.









Next stop:
Musée du Louvre.


----------



## tomeeek07 (May 3, 2011)

*Musée du Louvre* is one of the world's largest museums, the most visited art museum in the world and a historic monument. A central landmark of Paris, it is located on the Right Bank of the Seine in the 1st arrondissement (district). Nearly 35,000 objects from prehistory to the 19th century are exhibited over an area of 60,600 square metres (652,300 square feet).
49.








50.








51.








52.









To be continued...


----------



## tomeeek07 (May 3, 2011)

Winged Victory of Samothrace, (Nike of Samothrace)
53.








54.








55.









Mona Lisa (La Joconde)
56.


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

nice shots. I love Paris in all seasons.


----------



## tomeeek07 (May 3, 2011)

^^
Thanks DWest.


----------



## tomeeek07 (May 3, 2011)

57.








58.








59.








60.


----------



## tomeeek07 (May 3, 2011)

61.








62.


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

What a city!!!!  I LOVE IT


----------



## tomeeek07 (May 3, 2011)

Notre Dame de Paris (Our Lady of Paris), is a Gothic, Roman Catholic cathedral on the eastern half of the Île de la Cité in the fourth arrondissement of Paris.
Notre Dame de Paris is widely considered one of the finest examples of French Gothic architecture in France and in Europe, and the naturalism of its sculptures and stained glass are in contrast with earlier Romanesque architecture. The first period of construction from 1163 into 1240s coincided with the musical experiments of the Notre Dame school.
63.








64.








65.








66.


----------



## tomeeek07 (May 3, 2011)

Who wants a romantic cruise on the Seine river?
67.








68.








69.


----------



## Tarbeshp (Dec 19, 2011)

Nice shots for this wonderful city, thanks!


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice tread for a equally nice city.


----------



## tomeeek07 (May 3, 2011)

^^ 
Thanks for comments guys.
Tomorrow next pcs.


----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

nice shots.
Paris has everything.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

lovely Paris pics....:cheers2:


----------



## JoseRodolfo (Jul 9, 2003)

nIce!


----------



## tomeeek07 (May 3, 2011)

^^ Thanks for comments all!
Today I will show you the biggest train station in France.
Paris Gare du Nord (North Station) is one of the six large terminus railway stations of the SNCF mainline network for Paris. By the number of travelers, at around 190 million per year, it is the busiest railway station in Europe.

70.








71.








72.









Tube station:
73.








74.









BTW. I wish you all very Merry Christmas. :cheers:


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Good work with this thread. Merci:cheers:


----------



## RobertWalpole (Mar 16, 2010)

BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## tomeeek07 (May 3, 2011)

^^ Thanks for comments 

Montmartre.
75.








76.








77.








78.


----------



## tomeeek07 (May 3, 2011)

Basilique du Sacré-Cœur (Basilica of the Sacred Heart of Paris) is a Roman Catholic church and minor basilica, dedicated to the Sacred Heart of Jesus. A popular landmark, the basilica is located at the summit of the butte Montmartre, the highest point in the city. 
79.








80.








81.








82.









Moulin Rouge is a cabaret built in 1889 by Joseph Oller, who also owned the Paris Olympia.
83.









Next: La Défense


----------



## orangutangulis (Aug 15, 2011)

very strange commets - "nice, beautiful" etc... (photos are good, but Paris looks neglected (pools on roads, bold places on grass, not tidy, - kind of looks like eastern europe in Soviet times - common, folks, its Paris - it deserves to look first class ! - but it doesn't !, sorry....


----------



## RobertWalpole (Mar 16, 2010)

If Paris had a ******, I would like to have sex with her. What a gorgeous place!!


----------



## tomeeek07 (May 3, 2011)

La Défense is a major business district of the Paris aire urbaine. With a population of 20,000, it is centered in an orbital motorway straddling the Hauts-de-Seine département municipalities of Nanterre, Courbevoie and Puteaux. The district is at the westernmost extremity of Paris's 10 km long Historical Axis, which starts at the Louvre in Central Paris and continues along the Champs-Élysées, well beyond the Arc de Triomphe before culminating at La Défense.

Around its 110-metre (360 ft)-high Grande Arche and esplanade ("le Parvis"), the district holds many of the Paris urban area's tallest high-rises. With its 77.5 acres (314,000 m2), its 72 glass-and-steel slick buildings including 14 high-rises above 150 metres (490 ft), its 180,000 daily workers and 3.5 million square metres (37.7 million sq ft) of office space, La Défense is Europe's largest purpose-built business district. La Défense is seen as comparable to Canary Wharf in London: both are spaces where "statements of corporate ambition can be made", without thereby encroaching on the historical quarters of the city.

La Défense from the top of the Eiffel Tower. (later will be more pictures from the tower).
84.








85.








86.








87.








88.








89.


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

awesome! one of the best maybe the best business district in europe.


----------



## tomeeek07 (May 3, 2011)

90.








91.








92.








93.








94.


----------



## adamMa (Nov 23, 2011)

Fajne fotki z Paryża.
Widzę że Paryż się troszkę zmienił od mojego pobytu ostatnio 

78.słynne schody - skąd ja je znam ?
93.Fontana - ładnie tryska wodą w rytm muzyki, ale widzę ze brakuje im wody 
reszta = oczywiście że super


Czekam na następne...


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

La Defense in Paris is one of the most great urban ambients in the world.


----------



## tomeeek07 (May 3, 2011)

@adamMa
Te schody sfotografowałem na Montmarte, skoro je znasz, to zapewne wchodziłeś nimi do Bazyliki.
@Premislida thx for comment. 

Today will be next photos from Jardin du Luxembourg.


----------



## tomeeek07 (May 3, 2011)

The Jardin du Luxembourg, is the second largest public park in Paris (224,500 m² (22.5 hectares) located in the 6th arrondissement of Paris. The park is the garden of the French Senate, which is itself housed in the Luxembourg Palace.
95.








96.








97.








98.


----------



## tomeeek07 (May 3, 2011)

Pantheon
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panthéon,_Paris
99.









100.









Centre Georges Pompidou
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Centre_Pompidou

101.









102.


----------



## tomeeek07 (May 3, 2011)

PARIS FROM ABOVE.

Part 1 (2nd floor of the Eiffel Tower)
103.








104.








105.


----------



## tomeeek07 (May 3, 2011)

106.








107.








108.








109.


----------



## hhhhh (Oct 28, 2009)

paris... :bow:


----------



## tomeeek07 (May 3, 2011)

PARIS From Above.

(2nd floor of the Eiffel Tower)
110.









111.









112.


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

oh yeah I love Paris in winter, spring, summer or fall.
and I'd been there once and saw Mona Lisa, Venus di Milo, Nike of Samonthrace
and of course the Eiffel Tower.
merci....


----------



## tomeeek07 (May 3, 2011)

^^
Thanks for your comment alexander2000.


----------



## cameronpaul (Jan 15, 2010)

tomeeek07 said:


> ^^
> Thanks for your comment alexander2000.


You are a very good photographer - thanks!


----------



## tomeeek07 (May 3, 2011)

cameronpaul said:


> You are a very good photographer - thanks!


Thanks 

113.








114.








115.








116.








117.








118.








119.


----------

